# Crown Tube Gasket Size



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone know the dimension of the crown tube gasket for the Omega f300 Seamaster 'cone'? It's just a mess left of it, so it's pretty hard to measure it. It seems there is no gasket in the crown, only in the crown tube.

There's the same issue with my Titus / Omega SM120. Cousins only has the back gasket for this. Can a generic back gasket be used instead of the original? Terribly expencive they are.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

ketiljo said:


> Does anyone know the dimension of the crown tube gasket for the Omega f300 Seamaster 'cone'? It's just a mess left of it, so it's pretty hard to measure it. It seems there is no gasket in the crown, only in the crown tube.


The "cone" case has the gasket inside the crown tube (to seal off the setting stem) and when you order a new crown the gasket is supplied as well (sorry, not sure of the Omega part number). The crown does not have a gasket within it.

Oh....and you can install a generic back gasket for the SM f300 (and Titus) but the fit is never as good as the original. Worth the Â£5 in my opinion. The SM f300 dive crowns are rather expensive but that is because they are spring loaded, screw down and have the gaskets built in. No other way for it I'm afraid. If you want to order a crown for the Titus Diver, it's the same as the f300 diver....you'll just have to grind off the Omega logo 

Cheers, Mike


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike

What's the best place to get Omega parts, Cousins? They don't seem have the cone crown.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

ketiljo said:


> Thanks Mike
> 
> What's the best place to get Omega parts, Cousins? They don't seem have the cone crown.


One in the same  Put in a request for an unlisted item specifying the case number and you should be fine. Remember to request the stem seal as well.


----------

